# Utility Trike



## stevew (10 Jul 2008)

*Utility Trike, got one !!*

Something like a Pashley Tri-1 so that I can carry my tools around without resorting to the dreaded infernal combustion engine !

Got a Tri-1 so all is well now !!


----------

